

How a Pitch would have looked like 200 years ago - missy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cccrtv6kv0&feature=related

======
missy
This show is called Dragons Den and people pitch on UK TV their ideas.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006vq92>

